# 2013 Zombie Walk Makeup



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Attended the Lorain County Zombie Walk yesterday with a slightly updated look. I lost the "Best Zombie Costume" AND "People's Choice" Awards to a cute little zombie baby that was munching on human fingers...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice look!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So now you know, next year you dress up like a cute little zombie baby

You look great - slyly evil.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Looks good. 

We couldn't make it to the walk.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry you missed it, Darkmaster. I drove an hour to get there, but I think you would have won the golden distance trophy!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

Great zombie. The contacts really complete the look!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Just found a new pic from the Zombie Walk. Thanks to Zack Meiss for this great photo!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice job! You just need some fingers to munch on.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice look for you! You look like you could be an extra on The Walking Dead.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on your make up! I really love how you made it look like your face is starting to slowly open on your left side. Great job and babies are over rated!  Well actually a baby munching on fingers sounds pretty cool also!


----------



## Creepygrammy (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks awesome cool to me. Impressive zombie!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

It all looks great! But the rotten teeth and dried blood on the chin are my favorite part of the look. A very well done make up.


----------

